# además de



## Dymn

Hallo,

¿Qué tal os parece la siguiente traducción?

_O sea, *además de* sacar más de la mitad de los puntos también tenemos que entregar al menos un 75% de los ejercicios.
Ich meine, *[neben / zusätzlich zu]* mehr als die Hälfte der Punkte zu bekommen, sollen wir auch mindestens 75% der Aufgaben abgeben._

Danke im Voraus


----------



## bwprius

Also, abgesehen davon, dass wir mehr als die Hälfte der Punkte erreichen müssen, müssen wir außerdem auch noch mindestens 75 % der Übungen abgeben.


----------



## Alemanita

_O sea_ no lo traduciría ni por _ich meine_ ni por_ also_, sino por *das heißt.*


----------



## bwprius

Alemanita said:


> _O sea_ no lo traduciría ni por _ich meine_ ni por_ also_, sino por *das heißt.*



Jeeeiiin.

du bist also einverstanden, ja? = o sea que estás de acuerdo, ¿sí?    

(steht z.B. im PONS)


----------



## Alemanita

Allá tú.
Habría que ver el contexto.
Saludos


----------



## Dymn

Alemanita said:


> _O sea_ no lo traduciría ni por _ich meine_ ni por_ also_, sino por *das heißt.*


Sí, me tomé la libertad de traducirlo así porque me da la sensación que _"quiero decir" _no es tan común como muletilla coloquial en castellano como lo es _"ich meine"_ alemán, sobre todo por el número de sílabas. En cambio "_o sea_" es muy habitual y no sé si lo es "_das heißt_" en alemán.


----------



## Alemanita

Dymn said:


> "_o sea_" es muy habitual y no sé si lo es "_das heißt_" en alemán.



Sí, yo lo uso todo el tiempo como muletilla (es decir: das heißt).


----------

